# NEwbee



## jts70 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just thought I would say hello .I love the site so far I am sure it will be very useful.


----------



## meowey (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!!  Glad you are here.

If you are new to smoking, please consider takeing Jeff's 5-day ecourse on smoking basics.  I hope you enjoy the site

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF jts70. Fellow Michigander here, have quite a few now on the forum. Great bunch of folks here so jump right in. 

Glad you found us!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF jts70!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 27, 2007)

definitely the 5 day ecourse and just start perusing the sight.  As you get ready to try something then you can start with some direct questions...Just dig in!! Good folks here who will definitely assist.


----------



## buddy (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey jts , glad your here!


----------



## smokincowboy (Mar 27, 2007)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 27, 2007)

welcome to another michigander


----------



## gypc (Mar 27, 2007)

welcome my friend!


----------



## kingoh4 (Mar 28, 2007)

Big hello to ya . drop in anytime, someone will be here to help you, maybe, sometime. 
Just kidding, good people here. Hang tight you might absorb something!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome from the east side of michigan, what parts you from?
boy, were starting to catch up with them texans and missouri boys


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome!

Lok around I think we've got it all covered!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome, don't care where you are from! The more you visit the hookeder you get. Fine folks here and a LOT of knowledge, humor too!


----------



## jts70 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am from the thumb , Mayville to exact


----------



## jts70 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just want to say thanks for all the kind words. I hope to have my smoker next week and I'll be throwing turkey breast in first thing . Any brine recpies?found some here and there but looking for something special


----------



## cheech (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard,

Does anyone have the official count on how many of us are from Michigan?


----------



## jts70 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thumb Mayville to be exact


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome to smf, the best smoking meat forum on the net.


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.

Don't worry about it Cheech, you'll never catch Missouri.
BTW how'd that cutting board turn out?


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi JTS 

I have a basic brine and injection mixture I use on all my polutry that I used for years whether I'm smoking, grilling or baking.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Poultry.htm 

Good Luck!


----------

